# Africa!!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*30 Days and counting (down)!!!!!*
(Thanks, Rob!!!)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

It won't be the same without our Wolfie!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It won't be the same without our Wolfie!


Awesome graphic, Tawnya!!!! You'll be seeing that one again


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> It won't be the same without our Wolfie!


Awesome graphic, Tawnya!!!! You'll be seeing that one again








[/quote]


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Have a Blast!
Everyone I have talked to who has gone says it will change your life.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You must be beside yourself...so close, yet so far


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

skippershe said:


> You must be beside yourself...so close, yet so far




















Maybe not beside herself but head over heals.
 At least we know that she is excited!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

It's almost here. 30 days will go fast and slow at the same time. things to do to be ready will make it fast. he waiting will make it S-L-O-W.

Happy waiting!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

happycamper said:


> You must be beside yourself...so close, yet so far




















Maybe not beside herself but head over heals.
 At least we know that she is excited!
[/quote]
Lions and Tigers and...

Da Bears are at Topsail right now...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well....gotta say - those photos do make me look "Head over Heals"....and Out of My Mind.... but then, I guess that's not far from the truth!

We did have to tell 'Lion' and 'Tiger' that they aren't going with us....nope, their job is to keep Seeker & Tadger occupied while we're gone!!

Yep - the next 30  29 days will go VERY fast while dragging slower than SLOWWWWWWWWW. The only thing we have left to do is to actually pack the clothes, binnoculars, & flora/fauna books in the bags.....everything is bought, sorted, weighed, and laying out on the floor ready to go. House-sitters secured & trained, Tickets & Malaria meds are in the safe, Shots are had, Passports & Visas in hand, Cameras cleaned & prepped, MP3 (60gig lightweight photo storage) ready ... Oh, yeah....and 1 more 'braiding' the weekend before.

Are we there yet??????


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Have a blast! 
International travel is such a great education in how enormous and diverse this globe is compared to our little neighborhood.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

"I bless the rains down in Africaaaa....." ToTo


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Brad said:


> "I bless the rains down in Africaaaa....." ToTo


Rain, Rain, Beautiful Rain Ladysmith Black Mambazo

(of course, the Long _AND _ Short Rains are done and over....and there won't be any of significance while we are there.......







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Brad said:


> "I bless the rains down in Africaaaa....." ToTo


you have a beautiful singing voice


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Go Wolfie Go
















Make sure you watch Madagascar several times

Thor


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

I just noticed.....less then 10 days until you leave.... Yippee


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Have a great time. I didn't see a laptop and a wireless card on the packing list







I saw the pictures of when my cousin went to Africa WOOOOWWW. And if they tell you to stay inside DO IT.

JOhn


----------

